# Anyone still build Rat Rods?



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

OK gang. Working on venturing back into the model car world, after a long absence (haven't built any in about 8 years). I have decided to stick with building Rat Rods and customs, since that is the stuff I like! Plus, a Rat is REAL easy to build with assorted parts from ANYWHERE (which I have a LOT of 'spare' parts..lol). Actually just about done with a '29 Ford chopped top pickup, scratchbuilt frame, Mercedes WW1 airplane engine, scratchbuilt all wood bed, beer keg gas tank, bullet holes all over the left side..lol, not to mention an entirely scratchbuilt Farmall Tractor grille.  Hoping to have it finished enuff by the end of this week for pics.  Plus, I am going to enter it in an upcoming contest here on Feb. 18th, so I need to hurry up and get it finished! 
Anyway, anyone else out there still building these? My grandson is also building these with me (he's 13), and he could use more inspiration by seeing what others do! :thumbsup:
Ronm (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey, build what YOU like. While I'm not particularly into rat rods myself, they're popular enough that I might be odd man out! I see plenty of rat rod builds on the other model sites I hang out on.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Rat Rods are great, i love that style, looking forward to see it:thumbsup:

Vegar


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Welcome back Bondo!* Way cool, your bringing your grandson into the fold too! 
I'm a rat rod lover too! Here's some of my pics: http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/kinda-ratty/








Made that grille out of the rear fenders of a 53 Ford pickup. Love the tractor grilles too 
Can't wait to see your '29, especially can't wait to see that big old Mercede's straight 6 in it! I got the 1/32 scale Mercede's 6 some time ago, and not long ago got a 1/32 Albatross-- one of my favorite WWI planes. I love that engine!


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well this is something that just peaked my interest. I might try my hand at making a Rat Rod, just need that pile of parts now ( that I don't have )


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's one I'd like to build.











Maybe a primer rod is something I could get done. The E&B 32 sedan probably wasn't the original rat rod but it did seem to herald a trend. Was a very quick car too, for what it was.

Rns1016, I was going to suggest your GTO's engine as a good start on your rod but it looks like you're going to use it now. The AMT/MPC Switcher rods would be a good starting point. Tons of extra parts.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Here's one I'd like to build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might turn it into a ratrod or something, the kit isn't going together all that good, well for me atleast.


----------



## D-Rock (Feb 14, 2012)

*36 Rat Rod*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great D-Rock


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice ratty '36 :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love the paint


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Bondoman
Has the grandson seen this site?
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/
tap


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually Tap, he hasn't. But I have been there MANY times!  Still trying to teach him patience, with the attention span of a 'gnat' it's hard to get him to sit still long enuff to even know what a message board IS...lol. Now if it had something to do with a video game, you couldn't 'pry' him away from it...lol. 
Sorry I haven't posted pics yet guys, the car is 99 percent complete, and I do have a few pics taken, but just haven't had the time to put them in my photobucket album to get them put up in here. I actually resin cast HO scale slot car drag bodies, and over the last month or so, it has taken off in HUGE leaps! So, my time is at a premium right now.
That contest I am entering is this coming Saturday, and I'm working on finishing it as I am typing this. So, I WILL get some pics in here VERY soon.  And, thanks for the other posts guys. last time I looked, this thread was way back on the second page. Glad it got brought 'back to life'. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Well guys, good news! I placed second in Street Rod class! :thumbsup: Not bad for my first model in 10 years! 
I'm gonna try to get pics of the car and the plaque on here in the next few days. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

bondoman2k said:


> Well guys, good news! I placed second in Street Rod class! :thumbsup: Not bad for my first model in 10 years!
> I'm gonna try to get pics of the car and the plaque on here in the next few days.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


 *Big Congratz there Ron!* Looking forward to seeing your award winning rod :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

bondoman2k said:


> Well guys, good news! I placed second in Street Rod class! :thumbsup: Not bad for my first model in 10 years!
> I'm gonna try to get pics of the car and the plaque on here in the next few days.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


Congratulations, Ron!


----------

